# I'm Confused



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2019)

Not hard to do to an old man is confuse him. But where is this world going? Our younglings are not now taught long hand writing in school and they can't read it either. The world of computers doesn't do long hand. So no need to teach it.
    Next the younglings can not read a clock with hands on it, the only way they can tell time is with a digital clock. REALLY.

Sorry but I'm old and confused.

Warren


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 15, 2019)

You should see how they teach math in many schools now. It will boggle your mind.


----------



## SGMan (Apr 15, 2019)

Many years ago I had a stunning realization about myself. 

I am now that 'old man' that I used to laugh at when I was their age. 

I can relate.  I work for a school system (in IT) and I see much of what you speak of firsthand.  
Its mind boggling.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2019)

Yes I see it all and I'm told by my one daughter who is a teacher's aid.
Like going to the store they just hand a hand full of change and say the amount.  

Warren


----------



## ristau5741 (Apr 15, 2019)

With that, calligraphy is doomed.
I remember getting my wedding invites hand done, because printer couldn't print such fancy fonts.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 15, 2019)

Just sad! And going to get a lot worse in time.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2019)

For sure guys Thanks for your comments.

Warren


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm on the fence on the cursive thing.  I mean where is it used outside of signatures? and most of people's signatures are just scribbles anyway.

I will say, I'm glad I learned it and am all for keeping it. But not sure how to justify really.  Seems more relevant to teach programming than cursive in this day and age.

did find this though and it has valid points:

http://www.cursivelogic.com/why-cursive


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2019)

Figuring out change at the register, using a rotary phone, and having a sense of humor are all going by the wayside. Between the PC movement and everyone gets a trophy we're doomed. Might as well toss all the hand written letters from our grandparents, because we're probably the last or next to last generation who'll be able to read them. 

Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 15, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> I'm okay if she cant read or write cursive or tell time by looking at the hands on a clock. She's getting the important stuff down. Work hard. Don't spend more than you can afford Save what you can, loans are evil and retirement age isn't in your 60's or 70's is in your 50's.



I like this philosophy.  And that last bit... 55 is my goal


----------



## sqwib (Apr 15, 2019)

I think they should add a cursive font to SMF


----------



## wimpy69 (Apr 15, 2019)

God forbid they have to properly address an envelope!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Not hard to do to an old man is confuse him. But where is this world going? Our younglings are not now taught long hand writing in school and they can't read it either. The world of computers doesn't do long hand. So no need to teach it.
> Next the younglings can not read a clock with hands on it, the only way they can tell time is with a digital clock. REALLY.
> 
> Sorry but I'm old and confused.
> ...


Warren, they are also being lied to when it comes to History.....


----------



## ImScaryGrr (Apr 15, 2019)

Why keep teaching something that isn't useful?  
Next time you ask for tech support it will all come full circle.


----------



## ImScaryGrr (Apr 15, 2019)

wimpy69 said:


> God forbid they have to properly address an envelope!


I'm 29 and have sent a letter twice in my life.


----------



## motocrash (Apr 15, 2019)

I will preface this newfangled interweb post thingamajig by saying I agree with everything said above,BUT...
Should we all exchange addresses and write cursive letters to each other instead of typing on this forum?
Should the young'uns be taught how to:
Use the Dewey decimal system?
The time lost (that could have been used studying) coming and going to the library is mind boggling,Not to mention after going through the card catalog to locate where the book is at you need to read is nowhere to be found.  No,I'll log on to the internet,thanks.

Hitch/drive/ride a horse/buggy?  Screw horses,ride a motorcycle,drive a car.

Etcetera,etcetera

Technology and progression waits for no one,including romantics of bygone ways.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2019)

What I can't stand are the cashiers asking me for my phone number. Here's a hint-there is a reason I paid in cash. No, I am not giving you my phone number....so quit asking me!


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 15, 2019)

sqwib said:


> I think they should add a cursive font to SMF
> 
> View attachment 393375


Damn is spelled wrong though.


----------



## dernektambura (Apr 15, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Not hard to do to an old man is confuse him. But where is this world going? Our younglings are not now taught long hand writing in school and they can't read it either. The world of computers doesn't do long hand. So no need to teach it.
> Next the younglings can not read a clock with hands on it, the only way they can tell time is with a digital clock. REALLY.
> 
> Sorry but I'm old and confused.
> ...


man, i know exactly what you talking about... my 20 yo daughter came out of shower wrapped in huge towel, iphone in hand and clear plastic bag over hand.... I said: freeze young lady...! are you texting and showering?!?... she said: YES.. SO?? By the look she gave me I realized that I am old, relic and can't keep up with now a days...
Later on, I was mulching on some smoked prosciutto, sipping some home made roze Zifandel vine and trying to imagine smoked meat forum  based on good old letter/envelope, sending/receiving post office delivery type...  it would take good portion of the year to exchange info...
YES Halfsmoky, seems that we are to old and to slow moving to catch up to technology and new breed of humans that using it.... lol


----------



## sqwib (Apr 15, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Damn is spelled wrong though.



Dammit, I really need to use spell check more often,  BTW, I can't stand these new emojis.


----------



## dernektambura (Apr 15, 2019)

on the second thought. . I do hate computer technology even though it helps... 
Back in time, when internet just started, my wife asked me to look for old cookies recipe her grandma used to cook....I swear to Almighty God I typed: "grand ma cookies"  and old naked womens start popping up on screen... damn porn..  and I was trying to close pop ups but they were faster then me. . and wife walked in on me.   still I have problem to convince her I was looking for cookies receipe, not watchinf porn. ..


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 15, 2019)

Things change with time.  Not always for the better.  There are no village blacksmiths or coopers any more.  Our children are also not breathing lead with every breath now that leaded gasoline has been abolished.  The thing that scares me about our current modernization is that nearly every piece of data we now produce is electronically stored and retrieved.  I can see a period in our future when generations of data will be lost either due to failure or destruction of the storage media or that there is no longer any hardware capable of reading the data or even worse the data will be held hostage and sold which is what is already happening today.  Written data can be read by any human even if they may not understand it.  I try not to let my lack of understanding of the modern world get me down as I know I can get around just fine with what I already know.


----------



## dernektambura (Apr 15, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> Things change with time.  Not always for the better.  There are no village blacksmiths or coopers any more.  Our children are also not breathing lead with every breath now that leaded gasoline has been abolished.  The thing that scares me about our current modernization is that nearly every piece of data we now produce is electronically stored and retrieved.  I can see a period in our future when generations of data will be lost either due to failure or destruction of the storage media or that there is no longer any hardware capable of reading the data or even worse the data will be held hostage and sold which is what is already happening today.  Written data can be read by any human even if they may not understand it.  I try not to let my lack of understanding of the modern world get me down as I know I can get around just fine with what I already know.


Yes..  data colecting is worst... I went so far I don't reveal any data even to my wife... she gives me chit for something I did wrong and guess what I do...I Hold my ground, give her cold stare right back and keep my mouth shut.... but I don't back away or retrieve ...gotta be man when chit hits the fan and stand by..  lol...


----------



## motocrash (Apr 15, 2019)

sqwib said:


> BTW, I can't stand these new emojis.


Their fairly new and you've been absent too long.
How's the Philly gang holdin' up?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Not hard to do to an old man is confuse him. But where is this world going? Our younglings are not now taught long hand writing in school and they can't read it either. The world of computers doesn't do long hand. So no need to teach it.
> Next the younglings can not read a clock with hands on it, the only way they can tell time is with a digital clock. REALLY.
> 
> Sorry but I'm old and confused.
> ...


 Thanks for the like dernektambura it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies and comments. Some points I can see and some I don't but it is what it is.

Warren


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 15, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> What I can't stand are the cashiers asking me for my phone number. Here's a hint-there is a reason I paid in cash. No, I am not giving you my phone number....so quit asking me!



Reminds me of back in the day when Radio Shack was still around and asked for your phone # when you bought something.  Went in to get two AA batteries and paid cash.  The clerk asked me for my phone # and I wouldn't give it to her.  She actually said she couldn't sell me the batteries without it.  I said I can't give you one.  When she asked why not I said I was homeless and didn't have a phone (no cell phones back then) and the look on her face was pretty horrified. Of course I was not homeless and even dressed in nice business casual clothes.  However, she apologized several times and sold me the batteries though.  Never got asked for a phone number again when I went in that store.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2019)

bbqbrett said:


> Reminds me of back in the day when Radio Shack was still around and asked for your phone # when you bought something.  Went in to get two AA batteries and paid cash.  The clerk asked me for my phone # and I wouldn't give it to her.  She actually said she couldn't sell me the batteries without it.  I said I can't give you one.  When she asked why not I said I was homeless and didn't have a phone (no cell phones back then) and the look on her face was pretty horrified. Of course I was not homeless and even dressed in nice business casual clothes.  However, she apologized several times and sold me the batteries though.  Never got asked for a phone number again when I went in that store.


I realize that the cashiers are just doing their job, doing what they are told... It's not their fault. I'm not mad at them for doing their job. When they ask for a phone number I just politely tell them "no". 

These companies are making money off personal data. They have all kinds of ways to try and bribe you into giving it to them. Eventually there will be a supreme court decision on how far companies can go in pursuit of your data. It has gotten way out of hand IMO.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> I realize that the cashiers are just doing their job, doing what they are told... It's not their fault. I'm not mad at them for doing their job. When they ask for a phone number I just politely tell them "no".
> 
> These companies are making money off personal data. They have all kinds of ways to try and bribe you into giving it to them. Eventually there will be a supreme court decision on how far companies can go in pursuit of your data. It has gotten way out of hand IMO.



Yup even our Motor Vehicle Dept. sold there mailing list of all the registrations in MD. That sucked it brought all kinds of mail.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 15, 2019)

grand ma cookies" and old naked womens start popping up on screen... damn porn.. and I was trying to close pop ups but they were faster then me. . and wife walked in on me. still I have problem to convince her I was looking for cookies receipe, not watchinf porn. ..I

Lot of similarities there, not sure why she wouldn't believe you.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 15, 2019)

No longer teaching cursive, yeah, not good, but it won't be long before signatures will be a thing of the past, too, so what will it matter?

At least kids today won't have to go through what I did learning to write cursive. I'm a left-handed writer (play sports right-handed, but that's another story). When I was learning to write, I got my left hand smacked with a ruler each time the teachers caught me using my left hand instead of my right as I practiced my cursive letters on lined pieces of paper. 

I never got the hang of writing right-handed, except on a black board for some reason. I came home one afternoon in the third grade with my left hand red, blue, and swollen. The teacher had received one of those thick half-meter wooden rulers, and my left hand was her beta test. My Italian mom finally got the truth out of me, took me back to school, and laid into the teacher and the principle. After that, no problems, but I rarely looked up to teachers again.  

Years later I read that some teachers back then considered left-handed writers evil. At least on a keyboard, I'm only half bad......because I use both hands.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> No longer teaching cursive, yeah, not good, but it won't be long before signatures will be a thing of the past, too, so what will it matter?
> 
> At least kids today won't have to go through what I did learning to write cursive. I'm a left-handed writer (play sports right-handed, but that's another story). When I was learning to write, I got my left hand smacked with a ruler each time the teachers caught me using my left hand instead of my right as I practiced my cursive letters on lined pieces of paper.
> 
> ...



It is thought that the devil is left handed and as such people long ago associated left handed people with evil.
https://christianity.stackexchange.com/questions/20464/are-left-handers-servants-of-the-devil

Sad such a thing ever existed. Bunch of needless torture for kids.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 16, 2019)

not a lefty


----------



## zwiller (Apr 16, 2019)

For me I don't really care about cursive data mining etc but the lack of respect in the youth will become an epidemic.  Actually, read this thread and headed home from work.  I hate driving...  Too many idiots I have to babysit.  So I come to an intersection and have the green light and notice 2 boys playing with a basketball half way in my lane.  They are completely are clueless and I slow down and stop.  I yell and point to the light and they make fun of me and go their merry way...


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 16, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> No longer teaching cursive, yeah, not good, but it won't be long before signatures will be a thing of the past, too, so what will it matter?
> 
> At least kids today won't have to go through what I did learning to write cursive. I'm a left-handed writer (play sports right-handed, but that's another story). When I was learning to write, I got my left hand smacked with a ruler each time the teachers caught me using my left hand instead of my right as I practiced my cursive letters on lined pieces of paper.
> 
> You had it rough.  Like you I am left handed and write left handed.  Never had teachers hitting me with a ruler thank goodness but they couldn't really show me how to write well either.  I do some sports things right handed as PE teachers, coaches etc had trouble with the lefty thing.  I throw a ball lefty but bat right.  Can kind of swing the bat left handed but not great.  Learned to swing a golf club both ways but not great either way and can actually bowl with both hand but much better lefty.  My dad taught me to do a lot of that lefty but he didn't always have the time to coach me up so it was a pain.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 16, 2019)

Went into McD's a few years ago. My order came to $9.45. Just as I was handing the kid the money, $10.45, the computer locked up. The girl looked at my money and said, I had paid too much. I said I had to get going and could I have my change. She said the computer was down and she has to wait until it comes back up to find out what my change should be. I said, " look you just owe my a Dollar." Her answer, " I'm sorry Sir but I have to wait for the computer to tell me how much you get back." 
At that point I told her to forget it, grabbed my food and left. 
I could not believe the kid did not have a clue how to figure change in her head. Maybe I should have suggested she GOOGLE IT!...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Not hard to do to an old man is confuse him. But where is this world going? Our younglings are not now taught long hand writing in school and they can't read it either. The world of computers doesn't do long hand. So no need to teach it.
> Next the younglings can not read a clock with hands on it, the only way they can tell time is with a digital clock. REALLY.
> 
> Sorry but I'm old and confused.
> ...




Hey Warren,
I knew about the Math problems, but all these other things are new to me.
I guess that's because My Grandsons are 3 Cats & a Lab.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

Yea Bear it is kind a discussing. Look at the new addition to 301 in DE cash less no money exchanged only easy pass accepted. So I guess there will be no money in days to come.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 16, 2019)

My 3 are in their 20's. So I don't know what is currently being taught but, 15 years ago my youngest was learning how to multiply. She was struggling with her homework and was upset about it. I sat with her to find out what was wrong. They called it Multiplying but they had to use some New Method called Lattice Multiplication????
Now I have taught Culinary Math and Multiplication to hundreds of students including Special needs kids....BUT....This Lattice System? I read the teachers Handouts, I read my daughters Book, and had my daughter try to explain it. I managed only a very basic idea how this system worked and after an hour messing with it still struggled to get a consistently correct answer!
This BS was a fix to something that was never broken. Lattice is supposed to make Multiplication more simple and, " Visual " as you lay out a Grid, aka Lattice, then manipulate the numbers and poof, you get an answer. WTF!?
I showed my daughter the way I and untold numbers of people back to what, PLATO maybe, how to multiply. She understood it in about 30 minutes and got answers for her homework in 5 minutes.
I called the Teacher to find out why they were teaching this Lattice System. She explained it came down as a mandate from the Superintendent and the teachers agreed it was Harder except for a few Visual learners, and that most of the class was struggling. I told her I had taught Melissa Traditional Multiplication and told her to use it. The teacher said that was fine and that from the following year on all the classes would be using regular Multiplication anyway.
WATCH OUT GUYS! Next some Pinhead Science Geek, will say the Best method to make Smoked Pulled Pork, is to Steam the meat for 67 minutes, Roast at 500°F for 30.5 minutes, Sous Vide 6 hours, 15 minutes, then Smoke at 225.9736°F until the bone wiggles out...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Apr 16, 2019)

The anger about common core is legit.  Wow, it is whacked.  I get what they are trying to accomplish at least (do large number math in your head).  For my kindergartner, it's easy if I convert math problems to candy LOL.  

BTW she has weekly spelling tests.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 16, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> The Best method to make Smoked Pulled Pork, is to Steam the meat for 67 minutes, Roast at 500°F for 30.5 minutes, Sous Vide 6 hours, 15 minutes, then Smoke at 225.9736°F until the bone wiggles out...JJ





*Extra*, *Extra* read all about it. Newest way to make Smoked Pulled Pork. Fresh from Emporium PA Free Press. 



Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 16, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> *Extra*, *Extra* read all about it. Newest way to make Smoked Pulled Pork. Fresh from Emporium PA Free Press.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris




Sticky this


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

Man JJ that's awesome but I'm still not sold on the SV thing.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 16, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man JJ that's awesome but I'm still not sold on the SV thing.
> 
> Warren



Sorry Bro, but you are screwed. Without the SV Step, the molecular decomposition of ionic peptides won't happen at the same rate as the Maillard Reactions molecular magnetic polar inversion. The Myoglobin Proteins won't coalesce. Bottom line the Pork won't Pull...JJ


----------



## xray (Apr 16, 2019)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> not a lefty



As a lefty, I am all too familiar with this. Pretty much my hand all through grade school.

Man, this thread has got me feeling old.  NOW GET OFF MY LAWN!!!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Apr 16, 2019)

This thread in a gif...









Just messing with y'all


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 16, 2019)

Grand Torino 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 16, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Grand Torino


I have a M1 Garand  and a 1911 ,,, drink PBR some times .  Used to drive a 72 Grand Torino sport . 
One thing not said here , is the common sense and problem solving is being breed out of our youth . 
Give them an address and a street guide ,,,, the number of times I called the shop to see where I was workin that day . Head out in the dark with an address and a street guide , and better be there on time . 
Last job I ran , young kid workin for me , had to ask him , Is that what I asked you to do ? ,,,, No ,,,, well why are you doin it like that ,,, The dude starts crying . I had to give him a hug to get him to start workin again .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

Chopsaw you mean old man make a kid cry.  

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 16, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Chopsaw you mean old man make a kid cry.
> 
> Warren


I said I gave him a hug .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

OK OK OK

Warren


----------



## motocrash (Apr 16, 2019)

dernektambura said:


> I swear to Almighty God I typed: "grand ma cookies" and old naked womens start popping up on screen


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 16, 2019)

Whenever I read about millenials, my blood pressure rises. My wife still has to manage them, and more than half just don't get the work ethic drive. They want everything without the effort.

Age wise, my kids are millennials, but they were home-schooled thru 8th grade, combining a couple of years into one. When it was time to go to high school, the school administration wanted to put them in 8th grade. We said, "Test them." The administrator gave them the 10th grade completion test, expecting them to fail to meet standards. They passed in the 97th percentile. When we said we'll just get them a GED and send them to community college, the administrator agreed to allow them into high school in the IB program (look it up if interested) instead of losing the daily attendance allowance.

They played sports as soon as they could run, and continued through university. They were raised to be self-sufficient and independent. They learned to drive on a stick-shift. We dropped them off at university housing four months before their 18th birthday. They graduated in four years.

My wife and I always said we weren't raising kids, we were raising adults. We ingrained into them that every choice has rewards and consequences, and to weigh their options before acting. And so far they are both doing well in life. They've had their successes and failures, but always learn the lesson.

They HATE being labeled millenials because they are so different from their peers.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 16, 2019)

noboundaries- technology has it's faults. It has camouflaged the true cost of everything. And young people today have no perception of that true cost.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 16, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> noboundaries- technology has it's faults. It has camouflaged the true cost of everything. And young people today have no perception of that true cost.



Concise summary.......a gene I don't possess!


----------



## SGMan (Apr 18, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Should the young'uns be taught how to:
> 
> Hitch/drive/ride a horse/buggy?  Screw horses,ride a motorcycle,drive a car.



At a minimum, learn to drive a standard transmission.  

 Better yet, learn to drive an Aircooled VW Beetle.  :D
Power NOTHING. 
Feel EVERYTHING.  

This was by far one of the greatest lessons in driving I have ever had.  (And still enjoy to this day)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 19, 2019)

SGMan said:


> At a minimum, learn to drive a standard transmission.
> 
> Better yet, learn to drive an Aircooled VW Beetle.  :D
> Power NOTHING.
> ...



Buddy of mine, put a Porsche Engine in his Beetle and some high profile, wide tires, Goodyear, bias, N50's, for you old guys. That thing would pull Wheelies every time he stomped the gas. At the time, late 70's, it could out run the newer Yettes!...JJ


----------



## SGMan (Apr 19, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Buddy of mine, put a Porsche Engine in his Beetle and some high profile, wide tires, Goodyear, bias, N50's, for you old guys. That thing would pull Wheelies every time he stomped the gas. At the time, late 70's, it could out run the newer Yettes!...JJ



Type 4 power is almost unrivaled in the aircooled world.  
Type 4 with a turbo attached is sickening. 

Out at the local track here, Ive seen bugs with Subaru engines and even one with a rotary (Wankel) in it.   The problem with these designs is they had to run the plumbing for a radiator (Its no longer an aircooled engine) 
But boy are they FAST!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 19, 2019)

Gotta agree with everything said.
Any time I buy kids their first watch, its got hands on it.  I tell them, when you can tell time on that, I'll buy you a nice digital--they all learn to tell time.
Same thing when I pay for their driver training--it has to include driving a standard as well as an autamatic.
Miss Linda is a Director for the Drayton Valley Historical Society.  She went to one of the local schools this week to see the history projects the Grade 1 class had worked on.  She said that on every desk sat a laptop computer--no wonder they can't write.
Have to admit I'm a techno dino.  Wouldn't break my heart if we lost the vast majority of it.  That said, without modern technology in the medical field, I'd be dead by now. WTF, I've lived 35 years longer than I expected to anyway.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 19, 2019)

If they would just learn to drive and pay attention to the driving and not their cell phones or the radio.

Warren


----------



## Marian Starks (Apr 25, 2019)

Agree with everything said. Its sad and its getting worse with the time.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 3, 2019)

As said I'm Confused a lot of great comments to this post. 
But here's a new one to the point a friend working with me at a event memorial weekend said what is going on in todays world. He proceeded to tell me he went into McDonald's and ordered a half dozen chicken nuggets and the girl waiting on him said sorry sir we only sell 6 or 12. REALY

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 3, 2019)

Chopsaw Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 3, 2019)

Years ago I worked as an Auto mechanic . We had customers that bought their gas there , got their cars fixed worked on  bicycles fixed their lawn mowers you name it . It was always considered " trade " meaning do business . 
I called a guy last summer asking what type of work they did , because I was looking for a place to trade . 
He said , " No trades , cash only . "


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 3, 2019)

My daughter just finished Kindergarten. They all had their own laptops. This is public school with 5-6 year olds. WTF! My 14 year old who just finished middle school doesn't even have textbooks anymore. Everything is web based. They carry school issued laptops around in their backpacks. Mind boggling


----------



## jokensmoken (Jun 3, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Not hard to do to an old man is confuse him. But where is this world going? Our younglings are not now taught long hand writing in school and they can't read it either. The world of computers doesn't do long hand. So no need to teach it.
> Next the younglings can not read a clock with hands on it, the only way they can tell time is with a digital clock. REALLY.
> 
> Sorry but I'm old and confused.
> ...


Me too...I've got a 17 year old nephew that-
Cant tie shoe laces because he has always had velcro or slip ons 
Cant read a dial clock...
Cantnwrite long hand...
Has no clue what a "rotary dial" phone is...
If he had to use a screw driver to have sex, he would undoubtedly die a virgin...lol...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 3, 2019)

Sept, 1976 I was in the first Algebra ll class allowed to use a TI 30 Calculator instead of a Slide Rule. Sept 2006, caught a couple of students Texting the Exam Answers to each other. Funny part...They were STILL GETTING THEM WRONG!!!...JJ


----------



## motocrash (Jun 3, 2019)

Here ya go,pull on the bell bottoms and turn the lava lamp on.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...s-will-remember/ss-AABvFcE?li=BBnb7Kz#image=1


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 3, 2019)

Chopsaw my folks had a mom and pop shop we sold gas and included in the gas purchase we washed the windshield when was the last time that happen for you?

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Chopsaw my folks had a mom and pop shop we sold gas and included in the gas purchase we washed the windshield when was the last time that happen for you?
> 
> Warren




When I was a Teenager, I worked at a couple gas stations "Part Time".
I loved washing people's windshields, especially if the Driver was a Young Lady. (This was during short skirt days) ;)

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 3, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Chopsaw my folks had a mom and pop shop we sold gas and included in the gas purchase we washed the windshield when was the last time that happen for you?
> 
> Warren





Bearcarver said:


> When I was a Teenager, I worked at a couple gas stations "Part Time".
> I loved washing people's windshields, especially if the Driver was a Young Lady. (This was during short skirt days) ;)
> 
> Bear



And here I thought Mayberry was in North Carolina . Full service also checked the oil in the bygone days.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> And here I thought Mayberry was in North Carolina . Full service also checked the oil in the bygone days.
> 
> Chris




LOL---And check the air in their tires, and have them pull over to the outside air pump if they needed air, so you could bring them up to the proper pressure.
Sometimes "Tips" were involved.

Bear


----------



## jokensmoken (Jun 3, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Here ya go,pull on the bell bottoms and turn the lava lamp on.
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...s-will-remember/ss-AABvFcE?li=BBnb7Kz#image=1


Good lord...I found a picture of myself my mother tucked away...
Shoulder length hair...platform shoes...
Bright orange bell bottoms with a tie dyed tee shirt with a peace sign...
Circa 1975...lol...


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 3, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> When I was a Teenager, I worked at a couple gas stations "Part Time".
> I loved washing people's windshields, especially if the Driver was a Young Lady. (This was during short skirt days) ;)
> 
> Bear



Bear, it was kind of the opposite for me.  I remember back in the late 80's going through the full service lane at a local gas station.  Had a very good looking young lady working there and loved to watch her wash the windshield.  It took some of my friends a while to get while I was paying extra as opposed to pumping my own gas and not doing that stuff myself.  I was sad when she left.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 3, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I loved washing people's windshields, especially if the Driver was a Young Lady. (This was during short skirt days) ;)


Those had the cleanest windshield in town . Sometimes more than 1 guy washing the same window ! 



gmc2003 said:


> Full service also checked the oil in the bygone days.


We always checked the oil , air in the tires and washed the windows unless they said not to . If it was someone that we worked one the car getting gas , we went out and said hello and asked how they were doin . Truly a full service station .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> When I was a Teenager, I worked at a couple gas stations "Part Time".
> I loved washing people's windshields, especially if the Driver was a Young Lady. (This was during short skirt days) ;)
> 
> Bear



Dirty old Bear.   

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2019)

Chopsaw Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## martin1950 (Jun 4, 2019)

Growing up back in the 50's and 60's I've seen more changes then I can mention. Remember pumping petrol during a gas war for $0.17 per/gal. And my 1st. six-pack was bolted to the top of my intake manifold. We respected our parents AND teachers or we got the crap beat out of us.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Buddy of mine, put a Porsche Engine in his Beetle and some high profile, wide tires, Goodyear, bias, N50's, for you old guys. That thing would pull Wheelies every time he stomped the gas. At the time, late 70's, it could out run the newer Yettes!...JJ



The biggest craze around here was dropping a built up V8 engine into a chevy vega or similar small car. Of course that was before emission controls and computers. Ahhh the sweet throaty sound of full headers and a four barrel kicking in. Kids cars today with their oversized mufflers sound like a bulldog letting go a wet fart on a linoleum floor. 



chef jimmyj said:


> Sept, 1976 I was in the first Algebra ll class allowed to use a TI 30 Calculator instead of a Slide Rule. Sept 2006, caught a couple of students Texting the Exam Answers to each other. Funny part...They were STILL GETTING THEM WRONG!!!...JJ



I missed the slide rule era, but my dad had a few and knew how to use them. We weren't allowed to use calculators in class. You either did it in your head or had to do it on paper and show your work. Remembering all those trigonometry formulas was the hardest. 

Chris


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 4, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> ... Eventually there will be a supreme court decision on how far companies can go in pursuit of your data. It has gotten way out of hand IMO.


Sorry there won't be any law stopping this or any data gathering.  Why? Same reason the Federal "do not call" system doesn't stop the robot calls.  Our politicians put so many loop holes in the legislation specifically to allow them to contact you.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 4, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yes I see it all and I'm told by my one daughter who is a teacher's aid.
> Like going to the store they just hand a hand full of change and say the amount.
> 
> Warren


My favorite thing used to be putting me hand over the small screen on their POS (Point of Sale) and asking them to count back my change.
Better yet is letting them punch in the amount and then adding change.

I spent about an hour today trying to explain simple algebra to my cousins.  They are my age (60's) which is really really sad.  I guess fruit doesn't fall far from the tree?


----------



## Carvendive (Jun 6, 2019)

Had a 9th grader in my shop - I was showing him how to carve a Christmas gift for his mom.  He had no idea how to read a tape measure and didn't know the answer to 1/2"+1/2". I'm sure fraction to decimal would be science fiction to him


----------



## bluewhisper (Jun 6, 2019)

1965



Drive a stickshift?  Hah! Nobody but ricers and tractor operators.know how to do that.

My phone is just a flip phone. Funny thing is, I look at the old Star Trek episodes, and their "communicators" are basically flip phones.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 9, 2019)

Hey Blue even the tractors are automatic today gps driven to lay out the rows operator just goes for the ride.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dirty old Bear.
> 
> Warren




Old Bear???
I was a Teenager at the time.

Bear


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 11, 2019)

I remember when I was a rep for several sales lots a few years ago.  A lot of the salespeople were young adults.  I'd send out an email telling them to discount a product such and such percent.  I was shocked at the amount of return emails asking how to discount something by a percentage!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 11, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey Blue even the tractors are automatic today gps driven to lay out the rows operator just goes for the ride.
> 
> Warren


Not totally true, autosteer (GPS) doesn't do all of it.  We still have to drive it around the ends of the field (headlands).  Working ground with chisel plow or field cultivator still requires manual driving to work headlands or the outer boundaries, tree rows suck.
Sure is nice to have autosteer for driving so I can eat my lunch in leisure.


----------



## MeatNeet (Jun 12, 2019)

"What have we done to the world?
Look what we've done-"
*Michael Jackson*


----------



## 2008RN (Jun 12, 2019)

I could never write cursive very well. I did some drafting (back before computers) and perfected my printing. To me to seeing nice cursive is like looking a a piece of art.


----------

